# Ella....(such a cutie)



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

takin a break on my chair....








shake those feathers....








CUTIE!!!!!!!!!!








streatching her wings.....








aww some kisses from mommy....








a nice head scratch....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Such a sweetie!!!! I still say boy...hehe


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Well if she is a he...hopefully soon he will start singing and stuff...cause she is pretty quiet right now...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy was too- dead quiet for a while. We'll soon see. Either way BEAUTIFUL BABY!


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I Love That Bird!!!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

hehe thanks babi!!!!!! and you too babyluv!!!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awwww, Ella is so beautiful!! At least if i can't have my own cinny pied i can admire yours.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

lol yeah Bea!!!!!!!! I LOVE Gracie!!!!!!!! give her a kiss for me ok?????


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos. Aren't tiels great


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

YEP they are wonderful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

She is gorgeous!! I see why this is Bea's favourite mutation!


----------

